# Is their a site or online course to learn digitizing?



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, does anyone know of a site that has an online course or something for digitizing. Im new to embroidery and have done very little digitizing but would like to learn more on doing it, any help would be great
thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

What digitizing program do you have? That would make it easier for people to refer you to classes or training...


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

A couple off the top of my head are

Stitchitize Embroidery Design Leaning Studio
It is not software specific, doesn't cost a lot.

If you have Wilcom, you could try here Embroidery Design School and Training Center


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Sierra has Stitch Era Universal which is a good basic program.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I am using stich era at the moment, I have only had my machine a few months and have learned very basic things about stitch era but would like to learn more about it to do more detailed thing and would love to know how to do aplique


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

moosevalley said:


> I am using stich era at the moment, I have only had my machine a few months and have learned very basic things about stitch era but would like to learn more about it to do more detailed thing and would love to know how to do aplique


 There are at least 2 people that do online training for Sierra ( both Stitch ERA and EO). They also sell project oriented tutorials on disc as well as teach at workshops around the country. You can contact them through embroideryABC.com 
There are also "group" webinars where it's not one-on-one training but the cost for the class is split up between several students and is much cheaper.

There are also classes at tradeshows that are designed to be non-software specific. These are taught by well known experts and are usually very reasonable.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We just learned by experience. For things beyond us, we send them out but otherwise, 99.9% of what we get in the shop we can do.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

There is a lot of misconception about digitizing training out there. First thing you should learn is about all the features and settings in your software. If you know how to use your software then you can start learning how to digitize. It helps if you have some graphical knowledge behind you , as the best digitizer usually understand graphics, and layers better. 

I find that watching any one digitize, doesnt matter the program I can learn new techniques and how to improve my punching skills. 

It takes time to learn how to digitize but it can be very rewarding. 

Frank


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

digitizewedo said:


> There is a lot of misconception about digitizing training out there. First thing you should learn is about all the features and settings in your software. If you know how to use your software then you can start learning how to digitize. It helps if you have some graphical knowledge behind you , as the best digitizer usually understand graphics, and layers better.
> 
> I find that watching any one digitize, doesnt matter the program I can learn new techniques and how to improve my punching skills.
> 
> ...


 Frank, I would argue that understanding the process of embroidery, how a design is "enginneered" and the physical limitations of a needle and thread in fabric is a more fundamental skill. If you know what the stucture is supposted to look like, you can pick the right art and tools to accomplish a good end result.

I aguably knew my way around my software better than my trainer but it took me several years to know the process as well as Her and understand the little subtle things that you learn by doing.

A lot of classes do focus on the tools, but as you say if you can do a projuct based lesson, follow along with an expert, those choices will begin to gell, you'll get the feedback from the sew-out and you will understand what to do in a similar design.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree that you can learn to digitize as it is a process, but there are some that can look at the artwork in whole different perspective. I am have been in the business for 5 years, and have a really good understanding of embroidery, digitizing and some and consider myself an artist.. However some digitizers take it to a level I can only dream of being able to design that well. examples of embroidery art enclosed. 

I did not do these, a company called Morango did them.. 

These designs are meant for large jacket backs , 

The Collie has Stitches 74718 
Height 6.81 in Width 6.22 in
Colors 6 Color changes 12 Trims 17 
These designs sew out so nice.. I haven't had any trim breaks due to the design, have have sewn both these out.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

those 2 thumbnails were awsome! i am too looking how to digitize like that. i was about to put a post just like this but this is good information. So. . lets continue with the same question. Where can you learn to digitize just like them?


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Have look at the training videos at Balboa Embroidery Designs | Home of Balboa Threadworks, Inc. and the Embroidery Designs of Lee and Keith Caroselli. They are VERY informative, and are worth buying.


----------



## Embroiderylife (Jun 9, 2018)

I've used John Deer's digitizing lessons online. They're great & would highly recommend them. https://digitizingmadeeasy.com/e-classroom/digitizing/


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Embroiderylife said:


> I've used John Deer's digitizing lessons online. They're great & would highly recommend them. https://digitizingmadeeasy.com/e-classroom/digitizing/


 do be use the hatch program


----------



## Embroiderylife (Jun 9, 2018)

Digitizing Made Easy has lessons for a lot of software brands not just Hatch.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

One of our customers made this training course on Wilcom EmbroideryStudio if you are interested: https://www.wilcomtutorials.com/courses/wilcom-embroidery-software-made-easy


----------



## asimeral (Jul 8, 2018)

Try this one: [URL="https://www.youtube.com/user/omlpatches"/URL]. Sue Brown has many videos on digitizing. I'm going to start systematically going thru them so I can learn too. If I didn't do that link correctly (please forgive my newbie-mistake) search YouTube for OML Patches.


----------

